# bufale



## Old Lilith (21 Febbraio 2007)

mi riaggancio al thread di Dererum perchè trovo diverse similitudini in questi omuncoli da 2 soldi:

anche mio marito qualche giorno fa mi ha detto che deve andare dallo psicologo perchè non sta bene, bla, bla, bla..

ma che cos'è una moda questa??? 
perchè se uno è propri una schifezza come materiale umano cerca tutti i modi per non apparire tale?? 
va beh mi sono risposta da sola  

	
	
		
		
	


	





cmq l'idea di fare un'elenco delle bufale è molto carina...chi comincia???

lil


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Febbraio 2007)

*forte: ci sto!*

Volete rotolarvi?

Mr. Squallor, tra le altre motivazioni scelte -badate bene- per indurmi a lasciarlo, mi appioppò questa:

"_tu non mi comprendi nella mia più intima essenza di uomo in senso nietzschiano_"

Fu una frase efficacissima perchè non mi vide più.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Febbraio 2007)

Lilith ha detto:


> mi riaggancio al thread di Dererum perchè trovo diverse similitudini in questi omuncoli da 2 soldi:
> 
> anche mio marito qualche giorno fa mi ha detto che deve andare dallo psicologo perchè non sta bene, bla, bla, bla..
> 
> ...


La questione dello psicologo credo che nasca dal fatto che  e' piu' ammissibile essere pazzi che teste di cazzo!!!

ho una Bufala 100% campana... Un mio ex si fece fare un lavoro di mano da una tipa che bazziccava nel nostro gruppo... quando lo scoprii mi disse che comunque non gli era piaciuto perche' lei aveva la mano ruvida!!!


----------



## Iris (21 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Volete rotolarvi?
> 
> Mr. Squallor, tra le altre motivazioni scelte -badate bene- per indurmi a lasciarlo, mi appioppò questa:
> 
> ...


O Santo Dio!!! IO pensavo che il peggio cazzone l'avevo incontrato io !!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Febbraio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> O Santo Dio!!! IO pensavo che il peggio cazzone l'avevo incontrato io !!!


Eh. So di poterti essere di conforto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque anche l'ex di Lettrice.. che fulgido esempio di acume..


----------



## Lettrice (21 Febbraio 2007)

Siccome li ho cercati col lanternino eccone un'altra:

_Ho scelto lei perche' e' innocente (vergine)..._ QUESTO MENTRE VENIVA A LETTO CON ME


----------



## Iris (21 Febbraio 2007)

*Vulvia*

Va beh . Ciò che ho sentito io ve lo risparmio.

Una chicca: Se sapevi che ti amavo perchè non me lo hai detto?
                  Secondo te, io chi amo?
                  Io sono tutto e il contrario di tutto...
                  Tu sei troppo femminile, forse...


















   Aridatece il SAMURAI!


----------



## La Lupa (21 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La questione dello psicologo credo che nasca dal fatto che e' piu' ammissibile essere pazzi che teste di cazzo!!!
> 
> ho una Bufala 100% campana... Un mio ex si fece fare un lavoro di mano da una tipa che bazziccava nel nostro gruppo... quando lo scoprii mi disse che comunque non gli era piaciuto perche' lei aveva la mano ruvida!!!

















Una mia amica comunque, penso che abbia sentito la peggio.

Il tipo, dopo una relazione di un annetto con lei ha mollato la moglie.
E la mia amica ha pensato che era fatta.

Ma lui si è ammalato. Leucemia.

E soffriva talmente che non la voleva più vedere... capite... non poteva infliggerle quella sofferenza.

Peccato che non fosse vero.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Una mia amica comunque, penso che abbia sentito la peggio.
> 
> Il tipo, dopo una relazione di un annetto con lei ha mollato la moglie.
> E la mia amica ha pensato che era fatta.
> ...




















   ... POTREBBE ESSERE ANCHE LO STESSO UOMO


----------



## Iris (21 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Siccome li ho cercati col lanternino eccone un'altra:
> 
> _Ho scelto lei perche' e' innocente (vergine)..._ QUESTO MENTRE VENIVA A LETTO CON ME


ma almeno il tuo il tuo scopava. a me ha detto: Forse non mi si addrizza perchè non è vero amore


----------



## Lettrice (21 Febbraio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> ma almeno il tuo il tuo scopava. a me ha detto: Forse non mi si addrizza perchè non è vero amore




















































   ...


----------



## MariLea (21 Febbraio 2007)

ma qui ci potete scrivere un libro


----------



## Iris (21 Febbraio 2007)

*Mailea*

Tu ci scherzi!!! C'è da chiedere i diritti d'autore!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Febbraio 2007)

*Mailea*

Il titolo del libro sarebbe:

*Most Wanted... Possibilmente morti!*


----------



## MariLea (21 Febbraio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Tu ci scherzi!!! C'è da chiedere i diritti d'autore!


però una parte è da devolvere agli eredi del malato di leucemia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




e con una piccola somma permettetemi di comprare una protesi al poveretto per i periodi che non è innamorato, un pò di comprensione suvvia!


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Febbraio 2007)

Per un periodo breve ho frequentato un tizio che si descriveva manco fosse stato Rocco Siffredi. 
A me non interessava molto ma visto che aveva preso a considerarmi una povera suorina inibita, un giorno gli ho detto.. "ok, vengo da te e lo facciamo per tutto il week-end". Risposta: "_ma io la domenica sono sempre a pranzo da mia nonna_" (età 43 anni).. da allora è soprannominato "Cappuccetto Rosso".


----------



## MariLea (21 Febbraio 2007)

P.S. dimenticavo: la crema per le mani gliela regala Letty di tasca sua, 
però son sicura che l'ha già fatto


----------



## Old Lilith (21 Febbraio 2007)

*presente*

allora ve ne dico una fra tante:

lui: ma credimi non è successo niente, ci siamo visti in tutto 4 volte e non sono nemmeno riuscito a starci insieme!!!  
io:


----------



## Iris (21 Febbraio 2007)

*Vulvia*

mai come quello che la prima sera mi ha confidato: Sento che con te potrei avere un'erezione! (38 anni)


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Febbraio 2007)

*iris*



Iris ha detto:


>


Scommetto che è quella (l'erezione)..


----------



## La Lupa (21 Febbraio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> mai come quello che la prima sera mi ha confidato: Sento che con te potrei avere un'erezione! (38 anni)


Mmmm... un sensitivo!


----------



## Iris (21 Febbraio 2007)

*Vulvia*

Si...Magari.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Vulvia ha detto:


> Scommetto che è quella (l'erezione)..


----------



## La Lupa (21 Febbraio 2007)

Uh! Ragazze!!! Stavo rimuovendo!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Pronte?

La prima volta che io e il mio grande ammmore ci siamo separati, durante il soliloquio irripetibile da parte del nostro, che non posso riportare perchè dovreste conoscere il soggetto in questione per capire, ci fu comunque una frase che è rimasta negli annali e che ancora adesso ogni tanto qualche amico rispolvera...

Pronte?

Sparo?

_... E poi, *******, io sono destinato a morire accoltellato in qualche vicolo... in qualche parte del mondo._

Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Febbraio 2007)

*ti spieghi*

Questa cosa mi porta a riflettere sul fatto che molti sognano una morte _eroica_, tipo essere dilaniati da belve feroci nella savana, essere accoltellati nei vicoli, sbranati dai doberman, ecc. 

Per quanto mi riguarda invece, propenderei per una dipartita istantanea, meglio se sostanzialmente indolore. 
Devo dire che se mi incenerisse un fulmine lascerei pure un buon ricordo ai parenti che risparmierebbero non poco sulle spese funebri.. sull'onda dell'entusiasmo potrebbero anche portarmi, chessò, una pianta grassa vicino alla foto..   

	
	
		
		
	


	









ps:  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    sarà la primavera in arrivo ma oggi non riesco ad essere seria..


----------



## Iris (21 Febbraio 2007)

*Lupa*

Mi meraviglio di te!!! 
Perchè non lo hai portato in qualche vicolo...potevi lasciare che si compisse il suo destino!!


----------



## La Lupa (21 Febbraio 2007)

Ma... avevo già iniziato la colletta pro-sicari, ma poi ho capito che ci sarebbe probabilmente riuscito da solo a finire così...

Effettivamente ha una vita... diciamo... movimentata.

Ma mi risulta tutt'ora in vita.



... Vulvia cara... dimmelo a me, dimmelo!


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Febbraio 2007)

Lilith ha detto:


> mi riaggancio al thread di Dererum perchè trovo diverse similitudini in questi omuncoli da 2 soldi:
> 
> anche mio marito qualche giorno fa mi ha detto che deve andare dallo psicologo perchè non sta bene, bla, bla, bla..
> 
> ...


 
con la storia dello psicologo vuole trovare un alibi a ciò che ha fatto: cioè..se sono incapace di scegliere..devo avere dei problemi..poverino..io sono un debole...anche la moglie gli ha detto: sei un debole...( anche se in questo caso..dopo ciò che è successo ai suoi genitori..magari un consiglio non gli fa male...)

Inoltre...penso che vogliano farsi dire da un altro quello che sanno ma non vogliono ammettere....


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Febbraio 2007)

Un mio ex mi ha detto dopo che l'avevo lasciato ( in passato avevamo avuto una ulteriore forte crisi...):

Perchè non vuoi darmi un'altra chance?Anche io in passato ti sono stato accanto ANCHE QUANDO NON NE AVEVO VOGLIA, quando non me la sentivo...
perchè ora tu non provi a ricominciare???


----------



## Rebecca (21 Febbraio 2007)

*occavolo e io che pensavo che...*

O che bel campionario. E cio che pensavo che Cialtry fosse il massimo.

Beh, due perlette anche da parte mia:

1) Il mio ex sposato quella sera a casa mia, criticando un mio carissimo e fedelissimo amico divorziato (perchè tradito) e felicissimamente risposato, si vantava di conoscere, lui sì, il valore della famiglia: "almeno io la famiglia l'ho tenuta insieme". Che angioletto.






2) Il mio ex storico, che mi lascia dopo 10 anni: "sai, chi lo sa se fra noi è finita, magari fra 10 giorni o 20 anni, ci rincontriamo"...


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La questione dello psicologo credo che nasca dal fatto che e' piu' ammissibile essere pazzi che teste di cazzo!!!
> 
> ho una Bufala 100% campana... Un mio ex si fece fare un lavoro di mano da una tipa che bazziccava nel nostro gruppo... quando lo scoprii mi disse che comunque non gli era piaciuto perche' lei aveva la mano ruvida!!!


Ottimo, Lettrice, mi hai appena dato del pazzo, visto che per un mesetto anche il sottoscritto ha avuto bisogno di un supporto da parte di uno psichiatra (lo psicologo non poteva prescrivermi medicinali).
Forse hai ragione di dire che è più ammissibile essere pazzi che teste di cazzo, ma non è ammissibile sapere un'alto numero di teste di cazzo che credono che lo psicologo e gli psichiatri siano i medici dei pazzi.
Air


----------



## Iris (21 Febbraio 2007)

*Air*

Un pazzo( non credo tu lo sia) rinsavisce, una testa di cazzo rimane tale per sempre.


----------



## Old Zuzù (22 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La questione dello psicologo credo che nasca dal fatto che e' piu' ammissibile essere pazzi che teste di cazzo!!!
> 
> ho una Bufala 100% campana... Un mio ex si fece fare un lavoro di mano da una tipa che bazziccava nel nostro gruppo... quando lo scoprii mi disse che comunque non gli era piaciuto perche' lei aveva la mano ruvida!!!


La questione dello psicologo nasce dal fatto che è meglio ammettere di essere pazzi di testa che di cazzo.... 

Va dove ti porta il C _ _ _ _, ognuno/a completi a proprio piacimento.


----------



## Old Zuzù (22 Febbraio 2007)

*Barzelletta*

Un'anziana coppia acquista una casetta in un paesino nel Sud della Francia per trascorrere gli ultimi anni. Dopo qualche mese il marito incontra il sindaco del villaggio che gli chiede:
"Come va? Non vi annoiate troppo spero. Come trascorrete le vostre giornate?"
L'anziano risponde:
"Alle 7 sveglia: attività sessuale.
Colazione, ri-attività sessuale, doccia.
Andiamo al mercato, alle 11 ritorno, attività sessuale, preparazione del pranzo.
Aperitivo, pasto, attività sessuale al dessert.
Alle 3 piccola passeggiata con la signora.
Alle 6 ritorno: attività sessuale per non perdere l'abitudine.
Alle 7 cena leggera, una minestra, un pezzo di formaggio e un po' di attività sessuale.
Alle 8 e 30 circa ri-attività sessuale mentre laviamo i piatti.
Alle 9 andiamo a letto perché siamo stanchi."
Il sindaco stupefatto domanda:
"Ma quanti anni avete?"
"Io 84 e mia moglie 78"
"Ma complimenti!" dice il sindaco "Ma, esattamente, cosa intende per "attività sessuale?"


----------



## Lettrice (22 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Uh! Ragazze!!! Stavo rimuovendo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io avevo un ex convinto che sarebbe morto mangiato dagli squali...


----------



## La Lupa (22 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io avevo un ex convinto che sarebbe morto mangiato dagli squali...


'namo bene!

Comunque, ragazze, obbiettivamente sono incredibili!!!

Ci saranno anche donne svalvolate, non dico di no, ma gli uomini in queste cose sono inarrivabili!


----------



## Old fun (22 Febbraio 2007)

*donne*



La Lupa ha detto:


> 'namo bene!
> 
> Comunque, ragazze, obbiettivamente sono incredibili!!!
> 
> Ci saranno anche donne svalvolate, non dico di no, ma gli uomini in queste cose sono inarrivabili!


 
Io se volete ne ho un bel campionario, la mia ex è stata dallo psicologo, forse saranno loro che suggeriscono ste t......e???

1 Ti lascio anche se sono innamorata di te perchè non lo sono tanto da uscire da casa mia

2 Non posso stare più con te perchè altrimenti mia mamma mi butta fuori di casa (vedi sopra)

3 Dalla mia vita voglio qualcosa di meglio che non uno con situazioni pregresse alle spalle

4 (chicca finale) cosa te ne fai di una piagnona come me? Tu hai bisogno di una donna completa e ìo sono stata soggiogata per troppo tempo.........


----------



## Old kyaranat (22 Febbraio 2007)

*accidenti!!*

mamma mia, ed io che credevo di averne incontrati di sclerati...

a confronto di ciò che ho letto la mia "chicca" è una passeggiata...

staimo insieme da 4 anni e lui
"Io e te non stiamo insieme. Due persone stanno insieme quando vivono insieme.
Dato che io e te per il momento viviamo ancora in case separate...non stiamo insieme."

Bah! ..e per 4 anni io che ho fatto, beneficenza??????  

	
	
		
		
	


	




...se per voi ha una logica... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





K.


----------



## Old ameliafix (22 Febbraio 2007)

Visto che ci siamo, aggiungo la mia.

Il mio lui, che mi ha tradita per due anni con un'altra, dopo che l'ho scoperto con relativo fulmine a ciel sereno nella mia vita, sconvolgimenti e patemi vari mi dice, come da trend ultimi che va dalla psicologa perchè il fatto che io l'abbia scoperto l'ha precipitato(letteralmente) in una profonda crisi esistenziale  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Non vi dico dove lo farei precipitare io


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (22 Febbraio 2007)

Sentite questa:

la mia prima vera ragazza (due anni di rapporto, avevo 22 anni) va a fare l'erasmus in Danimarca.
Ritornata in Italia è un mostro e litighiamo ferocemente per qualunque idiozia.

Un giorno durante un litigio che lei aveva basato sul nulla, al termine del quale mi voleva lasciare io, dopo averla calmata, le faccio notare che è davvero diventata una stronza.

Lei sorride, si rende conto che ha sbagliato e dice: "Hai ragione, sono proprio una stronza". poi, dopo un pò: "Ma se sono una stronza, perchè ti accanisci a voler stare con me?".

adesso ci rido sopra, ma ll'epoca.... no!


----------



## Old Otella82 (23 Febbraio 2007)

sassofonista, suonava per locali

mi prende le mani, mi guarda negli occhi, e sorride, con il suo faccione simpatico e gioviale:
"sai, mi piaci tantissimo. io con te sto davvero bene, ci divertiamo insieme, mi sto davvero affezionando tanto a te...non ci dobbiamo vedere più"

io:  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  "perchè?!"

lui" eh perchè sennò quando suono mi ammoscio".

cmq donne.. (e uomini del forum, ma in questo momento sento molta solidarietà femminile, non vi arrabbiate) vi adoro!


----------



## Old Otella82 (23 Febbraio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ottimo, Lettrice, mi hai appena dato del pazzo, visto che per un mesetto anche il sottoscritto ha avuto bisogno di un supporto da parte di uno psichiatra (lo psicologo non poteva prescrivermi medicinali).
> Forse hai ragione di dire che è più ammissibile essere pazzi che teste di cazzo, ma non è ammissibile sapere un'alto numero di teste di cazzo che credono che lo psicologo e gli psichiatri siano i medici dei pazzi.
> Air


 
Air.. non prenderla così, sono certa che nessuno qui crede ancora che lo psicologo o lo psichiatra siano i medici dei pazzi. è una discussione dai toni allegri, ma che chiaramente mette in tavola considerazioni varie sull'assurdità di certi comportamenti del partner, credo sia normale che si esageri un po'.
si doveva dire "meglio dire di avere un disagio che ammettere di aver crato disagi". ma così non rende l'idea.. da qualche parte un po' di cattiveria verso sti ex bisogna farla uscire!


----------



## La Lupa (23 Febbraio 2007)

> sassofonista, suonava per locali
> 
> mi prende le mani, mi guarda negli occhi, e sorride, con il suo faccione simpatico e gioviale:
> "sai, mi piaci tantissimo. io con te sto davvero bene, ci divertiamo insieme, mi sto davvero affezionando tanto a te...non ci dobbiamo vedere più"
> ...


 
Hi hi hi... mi fai venire in mente anni fa, un Hell raider della madonna... un fico da paura (per inciso il bip più grosso che abbia mai visto)... fierissimo... tostissimo... cattivissimo... che ad un mio invito a cena (ci frequentavamo già) rifiutò perchè.... pioveva.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Febbraio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> sassofonista, suonava per locali
> 
> mi prende le mani, mi guarda negli occhi, e sorride, con il suo faccione simpatico e gioviale:
> "sai, mi piaci tantissimo. io con te sto davvero bene, ci divertiamo insieme, mi sto davvero affezionando tanto a te...non ci dobbiamo vedere più"
> ...


Ahhh... mia hai ricordato l'amore della mia vita.. il pittore:

Mi lascio' definitivamente dicendomi che : "nel mio cuore cuore c'e' posto per un solo amore ed e' la pittura"...

Ma VFCL va!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (23 Febbraio 2007)




----------



## Old caterina (23 Febbraio 2007)

Lui mi diceva che con lei era stato solo una stronzata senza senso, e che non era stato neppure un tradimento, visto che mai l'aveva desiderata. Quando gli dissi che avevo intercettato la mail dove lui diceva : io ti amo...incontrimoci fuori d'ufficio ed insisteva molto, risponde:
*"l'ho scritto per allontanarla da me!"*


----------



## Lettrice (23 Febbraio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ottimo, Lettrice, mi hai appena dato del pazzo, visto che per un mesetto anche il sottoscritto ha avuto bisogno di un supporto da parte di uno psichiatra (lo psicologo non poteva prescrivermi medicinali).
> Forse hai ragione di dire che è più ammissibile essere pazzi che teste di cazzo, ma non è ammissibile sapere un'alto numero di teste di cazzo che credono che lo psicologo e gli psichiatri siano i medici dei pazzi.
> Air


Guarda che l'hai presa proprio male sai... anzhi ti direi che non hai senso dell'umorismo... anche perche' ho piu' di una volta menzionato su questo forum di avere io stessa uno strizzacervelli... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... e non per pazzia... 

Ma che ci vuoi fare il numero di teste di cazzo senza senso dell'umorismo e/o outoironia e' sempre piu' alto di quello delle teste di cazzo che credono che lo psigologo sia il medico dei pazzi


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che l'hai presa proprio male sai... anzhi ti direi che non hai senso dell'umorismo... anche perche' ho piu' di una volta menzionato su questo forum di avere io stessa uno strizzacervelli...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao Lettrice,
non l'ho affatto presa male! Ho capito che c'era dell'ironia, tranquilla...anche perchè ho letto varie tue passate. Forse, però, buttata li così sembrava quasi non esserci distinzione dai coglioni/e che tirano in ballo la storia dello psicologo per pararsi il culo a chi, invece, ci è andato, ci va, ci andrà per serie motivazioni.
Forse mi sono espresso male...
Air


----------



## Bruja (23 Febbraio 2007)

*Gente......... Attenzione*

Voi scherzate ma queste frasi sembrano prese pari pari da un libretto....una specie di manuale sul "Come farsi lasciare!!!"
Sono frasi dipinte tanto sono false e sapete cosa c'era dalla parte della traduzione? Esattamemnte l'opposto.
Vi lascio una piccola carrellata....
*Le frasi classiche di abbandono e di rifiuto* 
1. Lo sto facendo per tutti e due (che generosa/o)
2. Lo sto facendo per te 
3. Un domani mi ringrazierai per questo ( dipende da quanto mi costa)
4. Ho bisogno di parlarti _(classico preludio)_ 
5. E' stato meglio così 
6. Ho bisogno di tempo (anni e anni spesso)
7. Il nostro rapporto mi sta soffocando ( l'aria è libera.......)
8. Ho bisogno di stare con i miei amici 
9. Tu non mi ami abbastanza 
10. *Ti lascio perché ti amo troppo *
11. E' stato bello, finché è durato (per chi)
12. Tu mi ami, ma me lo dimostri in maniera violenta (a girasoli in testa?)
13. *Voglio poter assaggiare tutto ciò che il mondo mi offre* _(zoccola!)_ 
14. Mi rimarrà per sempre un bellissimo ricordo di te (viale delle rimembranze)
15. *Non mi sembra corretto stare con te pensando a lui ( non mi dire)*
16. Non disturbarti a chiamare: ti chiamo io (mai........)
17. Con te è stato come farlo 2 volte (la prima e l'ultima contemporaneamente) 
18. Mi sento trascurata (non c'è mai)
19. Non puoi darmi la sicurezza (economica) che cerco 
20. *Se tu mi amassi veramente capiresti* 
21. Ti credevo diverso (/fiù fessacchiotto)
22. Mi vuoi solo per i soldi ( e già è una cosa)
23. Per te sono solo un oggetto (per gli altri invece............)
24. Non sei più lo stesso, cerca di cambiare 
25. Ora che sei cambiato, non mi piaci più 
26. *Ho paura che stia diventando una storia troppo seria *
27. Non sono la donna adatta a te (ma adatta a molti altri)
28. Non mi puoi capire (e non ci provo neppure)
29. Quando entrambi saremo più maturi, ci sposeremo senz'altro _(Oltre al danno la beffa!)_ 
30. 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*Ti devo mollare perché è periodo di esami* 
31. Non è colpa tua, sono io che ho dei problemi (solo con te)
32. Per il momento non sono pronta ad un sentimento del genere 
33. Proviamo a frequentare altre persone _(zoccola!)_ 
34. Non piaci molto ai miei genitori 
35. *Non credo nei rapporti a distanza *
36. Ci stiamo limitando a vicenda (fatti più in là)
37. Non abbiamo interessi comuni (e neppure il c/c)
38. Viviamo in mondi troppo diversi 
39. Non siamo più ingranaggi della stessa macchina _Bella, per ingegneri, ma bella_ 
40. *L'amore è libertà, quindi ti lascio libero *
41. Ho passato dei bellissimi momenti, ma non ho più nulla da offrirti 
42. Ho passato dei bellissimi momenti, ma tu non hai più nulla da offrirmi 
43. *Tu meriti di meglio *
44. Io merito di meglio 
45. Meritiamo di meglio 
46. Il nostro amore si è evoluto... tu no! 
47. Non voglio farti soffrire 
_(le frasi più oneste)_ 
48. Siamo alla frutta 
49. Ormai sei diventato un peso morto 
50. Da un po' di tempo, quando usciamo insieme, mi vergogno 
51. Credevo di amarti, ma ti voglio solo bene 
52. Mi stai sul cazzo (evviva la sincerità)




*Le frasi dopo il tradimento* 
a. E' stato meglio così, è meglio che sia successo subito 
b. Mentre lo facevo pensavo a te ( due volte zoccola o puttaniere)
c. Avevo bevuto 
d. Credevo fossi tu! (zero diottrie)
e. Non mi sembra corretto stare con te pensando a lui (che culo)
f. Sto così male ad averti tradito che è meglio lasciarti 
g. Lui mi fa sentire speciale 
h. Lui è solo un amico 
i. Fa più male a me che a te 
l. Sono omosessuale 
m. Ti giuro, non volevo, è capitato (era gnocca)
n. So comunque che non troverò mai un altro come te (che liberazione)
o. Come l'ho fatto con te, non l'ho mai fatto con nessun altro (due palle)
p. Con quello ci scopo, con te ci faccio l'amore 


Qualcuno ha bisogno che le si tenga la mano ???
Bruja


----------



## Iris (23 Febbraio 2007)

*Ancora..*

tu mi ami. 
Ma io voglio più bene a te di quanto tu ne voglia a me!

Con le lacrime agli occhi: ti lascio...perchè godere della tua presenza sarebbe da egoista.


----------



## Bruja (23 Febbraio 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> tu mi ami.
> Ma io voglio più bene a te di quanto tu ne voglia a me!
> 
> Con le lacrime agli occhi: ti lascio...perchè godere della tua presenza sarebbe da egoista.


Non dire così che fai piangere anche me....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Iris (23 Febbraio 2007)

*Bruja*

Lui piangeva, io ridevo(dal nervoso). L'ho anche consolato...

Alla fine mi ha detto: Però ti vedo serena! Vorrei un pò della tua serenità.


----------



## Iris (23 Febbraio 2007)

*Della serie siamo amici*

Baciandomi sulle tette, "Sarò i 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  l tuo migliore amico!"


----------



## Bruja (23 Febbraio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Lui piangeva, io ridevo(dal nervoso). L'ho anche consolato...
> 
> Alla fine mi ha detto: Però ti vedo serena! Vorrei un pò della tua serenità.


Senti capisco che sia un prolema grosso e delicato, ma se ti sganci fai sapere alla moglie, in modo anonimo, che lo faccia vedere........ quell'uomo ha dei seri problemi, deve avere i neuroni in stato di asfissìa!!!
Bruja


----------



## Iris (23 Febbraio 2007)

*bruja*

La moglie lo aveva lasciato infatti. Poi l'ho mollato pure io. Adesso pare che ne abbia trovata un'altra. 
Devo avvertirla?


----------



## Bruja (23 Febbraio 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> La moglie lo aveva lasciato infatti. Poi l'ho mollato pure io. Adesso pare che ne abbia trovata un'altra.
> Devo avvertirla?


Sarebbe cosa buona e giusta !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Iris (23 Febbraio 2007)

*Bruja*

Lo so, lo so. Uno così non andrebbe lasciato a piede libero.
Ma tanto lo lascerà anche questa!!! Se se lo tiene, meglio: Le altre donne saranno in salvo.


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Febbraio 2007)

*Miiiiii.....*

Ma che mi ero perso?!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Vado a nanna col sorriso sulle labbra (e non solo per questo..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )

Notteeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Iris (27 Febbraio 2007)

*E bravo trottolo*

Che ride alla faccia nostra. Magni , bevi  e te ne freghi!!!


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2007)

Bellissimo sto' post  

	
	
		
		
	


	





aho' ragazze, ma che bocconcini che vi scegliete!!! Perchè se ci state o ci siete state assieme, ve li scegliete, no?


----------



## La Lupa (27 Febbraio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Bellissimo sto' post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehi! Tantinodi, volevo dirti che la tua firma...

Quando vidi quel film, trovai quella frase illuminante.

Ma dopo un pò di anni posso dire con assoluta certezza che è falsa.


----------



## Iris (27 Febbraio 2007)

*Nooooo*

Guarda che la bufala arriva dopo.
Prima ti fanno rosolare e tipromettono mari e monti...poi si rivelano per quello che sono:
dei poeti della sòla!


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ehi! Tantinodi, volevo dirti che la tua firma...
> 
> Quando vidi quel film, trovai quella frase illuminante.
> 
> Ma dopo un pò di anni posso dire con assoluta certezza che è falsa.


Tu dici? Devi motivare, per convincermi. A me,come a te, è piaciuta da subito...ma a differenza tua la ritengo ancora vera. 
p.s.: Però sii Lupa...non imitarmi i cani. E' Emilio Fido che storpia i nomi.


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Guarda che la bufala arriva dopo.
> Prima ti fanno rosolare e tipromettono mari e monti...poi si rivelano per quello che sono:
> dei poeti della sòla!


A volte arriva dopo hai ragione, ma quando te ne accorgi...persistere è diabolico.


----------



## La Lupa (27 Febbraio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tu dici? Devi motivare, per convincermi. A me,come a te, è piaciuta da subito...ma a differenza tua la ritengo ancora vera.
> p.s.: Però sii Lupa...non imitarmi i cani. E' Emilio Fido che storpia i nomi.


Non saprei... io lo faccio da sempre, non resisto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sulla frase... intanto, contestualizzata al film, era sicuramente efficace e commovente.
Quindi di effetto.

Ha anche una sua valenza il provarci.
Ancora meglio il riuscirci.

Ti si impenna l'autostima, è una bella soddisfazione.

E' proprio quando sei a quel punto che ti rendi conto che non è così.
Perchè l'idea che si ha di se stessi è appunto idealizzata e sicuramente punta in alto, e se c'hai tenacia ci arrivi.

Ma tu magari, il tuo vero tu, andavi da un'altra parte.

Guarda, se ti va, ti rispolvero una lisergica discussione di un pò di tempo fa dove si parlava pressapoco di questo.
(credo per altro di averlo capito solo io  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ).


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non saprei... io lo faccio da sempre, non resisto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahahahahahah...ok ok, se è un vizio di vecchia data va tollerato ed anzi coltivato  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Forse il provarci e il non riuscirci fino in fondo, è la cosa migliore. Perchè si evita di capire
e di rendersi conto che, come dici tu, non è così. Insomma, restare sempre un pò in balia del sogno che ognuno ha di se stesso.
Il fatto è, che il mio vero io (come scrivi tu) non c'è! Siamo troppo mutevoli, e il "vero" io che pensava una cosa e voleva una cosa ieri...non è il mio "vero" io di oggi (da qui e non solo, un'idea del nick...).
Tantovale impegnarsi a realizzare il sogno.

Comunque...mi va mi va! Se la rispolveri, la leggerò avidamente!


----------



## La Lupa (27 Febbraio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahah...ok ok, se è un vizio di vecchia data va tollerato ed anzi coltivato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.... l'hai detto tu eh...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.tradimento.net/showthread.php?t=1049


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> .... l'hai detto tu eh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank's a lot! Mi ci tuffo...


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2007)

Letto. Ottima definizione di maturità. Sei una lupa zen. 

_"...Maturità in un essere umano, per me, significa quando il suddetto essere ha acquisito piena coscienza di se stesso.
Quando è in grado di guardare il proprio sè senza sovrastrutture culturali di sorta.
Fatto questo, occupa il proprio spazio nello spazio.
E interagisce con ciò che lo circonda fondendovisi con armonia e mantenendo integro il proprio sè superiore."
_
ovviamente, quello che tu indendi per "proprio sè" non dev'essere la mente (che genera ininterrottamente pensieri e stati d'animo contraddittori.), ma qualcosa d'altro. Giustamente, più avanti lo chiami sè superiore.

Un'altra frase mi colpisce:

_"Limiti fisici?
I limiti fisici sono proprio quelli che ci impone la struttura del pensiero!!!
Quelli sono i nostri veri limiti!!!" _
E' verissima. E te ne accorgi anche quando cerchi di studiare i quanti (visto che li hai citati).

Comunque, sai che dopo aver letto tutto...la frase del film mi piace ancora di più?
Buffo!
_ 


_


----------



## La Lupa (27 Febbraio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Letto. Ottima definizione di maturità. Sei una lupa zen.
> 
> _"...Maturità in un essere umano, per me, significa quando il suddetto essere ha acquisito piena coscienza di se stesso._
> _Quando è in grado di guardare il proprio sè senza sovrastrutture culturali di sorta._
> ...


Sei indietro... sei indietro...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ps: per lo zen, chiedi a chensamurai appena scende dalla montagna.


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sei indietro... sei indietro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Povero chen... mi sa che l'abbiamo stroncato!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





O sta ripopolando l'harem???


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> _*Sei indietro... sei indietro...*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un amico me lo diceva sempre..."come le palle di un cane"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma lo zen mica è sulle montagne! E poi non lo conosco chensamurai...chi è?


----------



## La Lupa (27 Febbraio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un amico me lo diceva sempre..."come le palle di un cane"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pps: ... dalla montagna di cazzate che ha scritto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' superman!


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> pps: ... dalla montagna di cazzate che ha scritto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahahahahahah...no no ho corretto, avevo scritto male! non lo conosco...però visto ciò che scrivi, continuerò così!!!
Superman?? Beato lui.....


----------



## La Lupa (27 Febbraio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahah...no no ho corretto, avevo scritto male! non lo conosco...però visto ciò che scrivi, continuerò così!!!
> Superman?? Beato lui.....


Ma te lo sei perso????

No, non puoi!!!

Dai, è quello che c'ha la fidanzata, l'amante, l'amante giovane che s'è fidanzata con l'impotente... non puoi non averlo letto!!!


----------



## Old MASCALZONE (27 Febbraio 2007)

*X TUTTE... O QUASI..*

ho visto che siete tutte donne a risponder a questo post...
Ma io ne Voglio aggiunger uno :

un mio amico disse alla sua amante che adava con lei perche' scopava bene !! e gli disse la VERITA!!!
ma lei voleva sentirsi dire che l'amava!!! e lo mollo'!! 
Nemmeno la Verita' spesso va bene!!! 









  quale sara' la scelta giusta ??? Busta n 1 2 o 3???


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma te lo sei perso????
> 
> No, non puoi!!!
> 
> Dai, è quello che c'ha la fidanzata, l'amante, l'amante giovane che s'è fidanzata con l'impotente... non puoi non averlo letto!!!


Oddiosanto! Eppure è così, me lo sono perso...da quel che scrivi, mo' dovrò andare a cercarmi le discussioni


----------



## La Lupa (27 Febbraio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Oddiosanto! Eppure è così, me lo sono perso...da quel che scrivi, mo' dovrò andare a cercarmi le discussioni


'spetta che te le quoto... sono imperdibili, credimi!


----------



## La Lupa (27 Febbraio 2007)

Questo è l'incipit...

http://www.tradimento.net/showthread.php?t=1105

Un momento di riflessione...

http://www.tradimento.net/showthread.php?t=1124

Qui ha dato il meglio!

http://www.tradimento.net/showthread.php?t=1168


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> 'spetta che te le quoto... sono imperdibili, credimi!


Grazie! Dal poco che hai scritto, ti credo sulla parola  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Così mi faccio altre due risate prima di uscire dall'ufficio!!!


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Questo è l'incipit...
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/showthread.php?t=1105
> 
> ...


 
Per ora ho letto solo l'incipit.....................................è troppo lungo e devo scappare a casa, continuerò domani....
..........................................
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  

	
	
		
		
	


	




*"Che devi usare la Katana.

Su di te."*
















A' Lupa....sei troppo troppa!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Febbraio 2007)

MASCALZONE ha detto:


> ho visto che siete tutte donne a risponder a questo post...
> Ma io ne Voglio aggiunger uno :
> 
> un mio amico disse alla sua amante che adava con lei perche' scopava bene !! e gli disse la VERITA!!!
> ...


 
no..scusa..non ho mica capito la battuta...

quella desiderava  essere amata, lui le ha detto che non l'amava, e lei lo ha ammolato. conseguenzial e coerent....


----------



## La Lupa (27 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> no..scusa..non ho mica capito la battuta...
> 
> quella desiderava essere amata, lui le ha detto che non l'amava, e lei lo ha ammolato. conseguenzial e coerent....


Meno male che lo hai detto tu...


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Meno male che lo hai detto tu...


e se lo avessi detto tu mi avresti fatto schiattare in una risata.

e quindi ridillo! 


A rivoglio le emoticon di antica memmoria.

quella dove c'era la sghignazzata che saltava...hai prezente lupa?


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Febbraio 2007)

*autenticità*



La Lupa ha detto:


> E' proprio quando sei a quel punto che ti rendi conto che non è così.
> Perchè l'idea che si ha di se stessi è appunto idealizzata e sicuramente punta in alto, e se c'hai tenacia ci arrivi.
> 
> Ma tu magari, il tuo vero tu, andavi da un'altra parte.


 
Prendo spunto dalla "firma" di Moltimodi e dall'intervento di Lupa con cui sono d'accordo. 
Per esperienza personale, cambierei la frase:

"_La vera autenticita' non sta nell'essere come si e', ma nel riuscire a somigliare il piu' possibile al sogno che si ha di se stessi_"

in:

_"L'autentica illusione di felicità non sta nell'essere come si e', ma nel riuscire a somigliare il piu' possibile al sogno che si ha di se stessi"._

E' un processo illusorio che ci distrae dal prendere coscienza di come siamo veramente e di cosa veramente avremmo bisogno. Penso accada quando ci si ama poco, quindi a quell'obiettivo ideale si attribuisce un significato riparativo dell'insoddisfazione. 
In realtà, è un viaggio che ti porta ancora più lontano da te stesso e dalla possibilità di compiere scelte realmente appaganti. 
Penso che il vero viaggio che vale davvero la pena di fare sia quello della scoperta ed accettazione di se stessi, questo sì che dischiude all'autenticità e alle possibilità.


----------



## Old MASCALZONE (28 Febbraio 2007)

*X MICIOLIDIA E LUPA*

Insomma lui non l'amava ma gli piaceva fare sesso con lei ma lei voleva sentirsi dire che la ama!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Insomma spesso anche Voi donne volete per forza farci raccontar balle!!!


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Prendo spunto dalla "firma" di Moltimodi e dall'intervento di Lupa con cui sono d'accordo.
> Per esperienza personale, cambierei la frase:
> 
> "_La vera autenticita' non sta nell'essere come si e', ma nel riuscire a somigliare il piu' possibile al sogno che si ha di se stessi_"
> ...


Vulvia, mi sono accettato da tempo. Proprio per questo sono indulgente con gli altri e con me stesso.
Ma il senso della frase (ed ovviamente è un senso che vale solo per me)  a mio avviso è la ricerca dell'Ideale. Ognuno di noi dovrebbe averne uno a cui tendere, verso cui elevarsi. Sennò che vita è? Essere se stessi? si vabbè...è diventata una frase fatta. Non lo dico per te cara Vulvia, ma per tanti è così. Alla fine spesso diventa un alibi per giustificare un egoismo esistenziale.


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Febbraio 2007)

*buon giorno mascalzone.*



MASCALZONE ha detto:


> Insomma lui non l'amava ma gli piaceva fare sesso con lei ma lei voleva sentirsi dire che la ama!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

mascalzone, ti sbagli! almeno per quanto mi riguarda.

Se io desidero una pera e mi offrono una ciliegia , non è quello che desidero e vado per la mia strada.

E' quando desiderando una pera offrono una cilegia travestita da pera che si perde solo tempo ed energia inutile per entrambi. O meglio...uno ne ricava comunque  il prodotto che cercava, e l'altro nel breve periodo dovrà patire un prodotto che non cercava.

Quindi è meglio essere chiari prima di tutto con se stessi sapendo bene quello che si cerca 

e in questo senso plaudo alla chiarezza del tuo amico.

non trovi mascalzone?


----------



## Old MASCALZONE (28 Febbraio 2007)

*X MICILIDIA*

Certo !!! anche io sono daccordo con il mio amico ! 
e sono convinto che non siete tutte uguali anzi....

e' ovvio che tu ti comporti cosi' ma anche io ho constatato il problema che spesso molte donne vogliono sentrirsi dire una cosa anche se e' falsa!!! 

Vedi l'esempio delle amiche ... "ma che bene che ti sta' questo vestito"...e quando esce quasi gli sputano!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buona giornata Micio


----------



## Bruja (28 Febbraio 2007)

MASCALZONE ha detto:


> Certo !!! anche io sono daccordo con il mio amico !
> e sono convinto che non siete tutte uguali anzi....
> 
> e' ovvio che tu ti comporti cosi' ma anche io ho constatato il problema che spesso molte donne vogliono sentrirsi dire una cosa anche se e' falsa!!!
> ...


 
C'è del vero in quel che dici, ma la verità non è che le donne siano delle idiote che vogliono sentirsi dire che sono amate anche se sono solo soggetti con cui fare sesso, è che qualcuna parte con un'idea e si rende conto che non è come pensava........ e siccome noi donne siamo purtroppo sentimentali ci freghiamo con le nostre mani. Però una cosa deve essere ben chiara da subito......... quando accade questo significa che anche se tardivamente, spesso ci si arriva o dovrebbe arrivarcisi per tempo, si valuta la persona che si ha davanti ed il rispetto che si deve a sè stesse e si fa la sscelta che ovviamente in quel caso non può che essere una........... mollarvi! Ripensarci è lecito, è invece scioccop da parte delgi uomini farsi la domanda che è ventilata, allora volete la falsità..........proprio PERCHE' NON la si vuole si molla............magari tardi ma lo si fa!
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Febbraio 2007)

*badessa cara*



Bruja ha detto:


> C'è del vero in quel che dici, ma la verità non è che le donne siano delle idiote che vogliono sentirsi dire che sono amate anche se sono solo soggetti con cui fare sesso, è che qualcuna parte con un'idea e si rende conto che non è come pensava........ e siccome noi donne siamo purtroppo sentimentali ci freghiamo con le nostre mani. Però una cosa deve essere ben chiara da subito......... quando accade questo significa che anche se tardivamente, spesso ci si arriva o dovrebbe arrivarcisi per tempo, si valuta la persona che si ha davanti ed il rispetto che si deve a sè stesse e si fa la sscelta che ovviamente in quel caso non può che essere una........... mollarvi! Ripensarci è lecito, è invece scioccop da parte delgi uomini farsi la domanda che è ventilata, allora volete la falsità..........proprio PERCHE' NON la si vuole si molla............magari tardi ma lo si fa!
> Bruja


 

Forza--forza..che c'è sempre speranza....vedrai che nonnine disinvolte che diventeremo...faremo_ na stragge_...( alla Verdone )..io col bastone ..( che è la primo lusso che mi regalero') e tu?


----------



## Bruja (1 Marzo 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Forza--forza..che c'è sempre speranza....vedrai che nonnine disinvolte che diventeremo...faremo_ na stragge_...( alla Verdone )..io col bastone ..( che è la primo lusso che mi regalero') e tu?


Io me ne sbatto, sono revisionista................ mi faccio addirittura il girello e lo guarnisco di giarrettiere e perizoma!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Iris (2 Marzo 2007)

*Par Condicio*

Per amore di verità.
Bufala fresca al femminile

Un mio amico si è sentito dire dalla sua ragazza (32 anni), dopo una serena convivenza di 5 mesi:
Tu incarni l'ideale di uomo della mia vita, ma non riesco ad amarti fino in fondo.Forse mi serve uno psicologo;
Non è che io non ti cerchi (parlando di sesso) ma sono talmente stanca che la voglia che ho di te, mi rimane dentro.


----------



## Nobody (2 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Per amore di verità.
> Bufala fresca al femminile
> 
> Un mio amico si è sentito dire dalla sua ragazza (32 anni), dopo una serena convivenza di 5 mesi:
> ...


Solito discorso di chi non ha le palle per dire che si è stufato della relazione...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Per amore di verità.
> Bufala fresca al femminile
> 
> Un mio amico si è sentito dire dalla sua ragazza (32 anni), dopo una serena convivenza di 5 mesi:
> ...


----------



## MariLea (2 Marzo 2007)

dispiace ascoltare le bufale, ma meglio far finta di crederci e tirare innanzi con disinvoltura senza insistere coi: perchè... perchè... perchè...
I perchè sono spesso dolorosi, umilianti, offensivi ecc..ecc..
Non tutte, ma alcune bufale potremmo considerarle una forma di delicatezza verso l'altro/a piuttosto che mancanza di palle...?


----------



## Nobody (2 Marzo 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> dispiace ascoltare le bufale, ma meglio far finta di crederci e tirare innanzi con disinvoltura senza insistere coi: perchè... perchè... perchè...
> I perchè sono spesso dolorosi, umilianti, offensivi ecc..ecc..
> Non tutte, ma alcune bufale potremmo considerarle una forma di delicatezza verso l'altro/a piuttosto che mancanza di palle...?


Qualcuna forse si, ma il troppo storpia. Se una mi facesse lo sconclusionato discorso di cui sopra...o mi stai facendo uno scherzo, o mi stai prendendo per culo.


----------



## Iris (2 Marzo 2007)

*Mailea*

Secondo me, pure se dispiace aiuta.
Ironizzare su chi ci ha fatto soffrire è sicuramente il modo più giusto di guarire.
Ridimensionare non è mai abbastanza; o è più sano crogiolarsi nel vittimismo?


----------



## MariLea (2 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Secondo me, pure se dispiace aiuta.
> Ironizzare su chi ci ha fatto soffrire è sicuramente il modo più giusto di guarire.
> Ridimensionare non è mai abbastanza; o è più sano crogiolarsi nel vittimismo?


Scusa, non ho capito cosa intendi...


----------



## Iris (2 Marzo 2007)

*Mailea*

Intendevo questo: quando un rapporto non ha fuzionato, tendiamo a cercare delle spiegazioni. A volte diamo la colpa alla nostra inadeguatezza, giustifichiamo tutto dell'altro...
almeno a me capita così.
Quando poi analizziamo con lucidità l'assurdità di certi comportamenti che subiamo, la falsità di certe affermazioni, ci rendiamo conto che non siamo colpevoli o inadeguati.
Se ci fai caso, "le bufale" si somigliano un pò tutte. Sono l'espressione di chi non vuole dirci come stanno le cose.
Che un amore finisca, è fisiologico, può accadere; ma dovrebbe avvenire nel rispetto della sensibilità e dell'intelligenza dell'altro.
E' questo che intendevo: non possiamo uccidere chi è stato scorretto con noi, ma almeno ridere della sua inettitudine senz'altro possiamo permettercelo.


----------



## MariLea (2 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Intendevo questo: quando un rapporto non ha fuzionato, tendiamo a cercare delle spiegazioni. A volte diamo la colpa alla nostra inadeguatezza, giustifichiamo tutto dell'altro...
> almeno a me capita così.
> Quando poi analizziamo con lucidità l'assurdità di certi comportamenti che subiamo, la falsità di certe affermazioni, ci rendiamo conto che non siamo colpevoli o inadeguati.
> Se ci fai caso, "le bufale" si somigliano un pò tutte. Sono l'espressione di chi non vuole dirci come stanno le cose.
> ...


Capito..si, concordo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma vedi, la frase che la ragazza ha detto al tuo amico:


> Non è che io non ti cerchi (parlando di sesso) ma sono talmente stanca che la voglia che ho di te, mi rimane dentro.


fa certo ridere, ma ci vedo proprio l'imbarazzo a dire chiaramente: "non mi piaci più fisicamente..." ma il senso è chiaro... e non credo che a lui serva sapere i particolari spiacevoli del perchè...


----------



## cat (16 Settembre 2007)

riporto questo tread molto simpatico, che ho letto tutto d'un fiato.

sante parole, succede realmente qunto da voi detto e scritto da bruja.

il mio ragazzo, sapete che ci sto da più di due anni ieri mi fa ( alla mia domanda del come mai non usciamo mai insieme ma ci vediamo sempre e solo a casa sua):

*- non è colpa tua e nemmeno dovuto a noi. E' da due anni che non riesco a vivere un rapporto di coppia normale, sono io sbagliato dentro.*

la crisi c'è stata, lui è come un cocon da quando la ragazza l'ha super cornificato ma.... son passati anche 12 anni.
vero anche che dopo di lei solo frequentazioni molto occasionali finchè non sono arrivata nella sua vita io.

scuse ?


----------



## Verena67 (16 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> riporto questo tread molto simpatico, che ho letto tutto d'un fiato.
> 
> sante parole, succede realmente qunto da voi detto e scritto da bruja.
> 
> ...


 
Si 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   dai, 12 anni. C'è gente che è uscita da Auschwitz che ha recuperato prima! (con tutto il dovuto rispetto!)

Temo che il rapporto di coppia non voglia averlo CON TE 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Bacio!


----------



## cat (16 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Si
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ho ipotizzato anche questo.
allora gli ho detto( non è la prima volta che glielo dico) 
- lasciamoci ( lui risponde no, perchè con me sta bene)
- non facciamo progetti seri per il futuro( lui risponde no perchè voglio stare con te, farmi una famiglia e  un figlio)
- restiamo liberi e tra noi rimaniamo in contatto come amicizia amorosa, ci si vede quando si vuole senza impegni vari e ognuno dei due è libero di stare poi con chi vuole( lui risponde no, andare con altre donne lo vedo come un tradimeno nei tuoi confronti e se tu vai con altri uomini io mi sento tradito e sto male)


mi aiutate a capirlo cosa vuole da me????????
premesso, io lo amo, non riesco a farmela passare su due piedi.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ho ipotizzato anche questo.
> allora gli ho detto( non è la prima volta che glielo dico)
> - lasciamoci ( lui risponde no, perchè con me sta bene)
> - non facciamo progetti seri per il futuro( lui risponde no perchè voglio stare con te, farmi una famiglia e un figlio)
> ...


Vuole qualcuna per i momenti di tiramento.

Lascia stare se anche dice che vuol farsi una famiglia, tutti i suoi comportamenti effettivi vanno nella direzione opposta...

E poi...un'altro figlio?!?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Sul io lo amo....abbiamo già detto...


----------



## Verena67 (16 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vuole qualcuna per i momenti di tiramento.
> 
> Lascia stare se anche dice che vuol farsi una famiglia, tutti i suoi comportamenti effettivi vanno nella direzione opposta...
> 
> ...


Sai Fedi che io penso che il caso di Cat sia piu' complicato?

Secondo me il tipo non è solo mosso da bieco opportunismo. Secondo me è quel tipo di uomo che fa un passo avanti e due indietro, che quando la relazione va male, lei si allontana, allora lui si avvicina, perché sente la mancanza di lei (lei, non essendoci, non minaccia il suo "spazio"!), ma appena lei si avvicina, cede alle sue dichiarazioni d'amore, allora lui si sente "Intrappolato" e scappa.

Insomma il classico "committmentphobic" (per chi interessato, ho i riferimenti bibliografici) 

	
	
		
		
	


	





In questo caso non restano che due alternative: mettersi il cuore in pace e accettarlo per quel pochissimo che lui puo' dare con costanza (come fanno molte donne sposate a questo tipo di uomini) o eliminarlo dalla sua vita, affrontando il congruo periodo di lutto, per aprirsi ad un nuovo rapporto piu' sereno!

Bacio!


----------



## cat (16 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sai Fedi che io penso che il caso di Cat sia piu' complicato?
> 
> Secondo me il tipo non è solo mosso da bieco opportunismo. Secondo me è quel tipo di uomo che fa un passo avanti e due indietro, che quando la relazione va male, lei si allontana, allora lui si avvicina, perché sente la mancanza di lei (lei, non essendoci, non minaccia il suo "spazio"!), ma appena lei si avvicina, cede alle sue dichiarazioni d'amore, allora lui si sente "Intrappolato" e scappa.
> 
> ...


 
si verena. hai capito esattamente com'è la questione.
fa un passo in avanti e a momenti ne fa uno indietro.
a volte mi guarda spaventato di se stesso ( come per dirti" ho paura di cambiarmi da questa mia situzione di 12 anni di congelo cocon, l'ignoto di essere dinuovo coppia mi spaventa")
però gli piace stare con me perchè ci sta bene.
si mette nella massima percezione( " c'è qualcosa che non va?, sei arrabbiata? ti ho detto o fatto qualcosa che ti turba?) allora io dico si, parliamone, ci sono delle cose da aggiustare e risolvere.....( lui allora " che c'è da parlare? agomento chiuso per me", " va tutto bene, non c'è nulla che non va").

la risposta più semplice è che lui è un ragazzo che sa essere meraviglioso ma sinceramente dovrei portarlo da uno psicologo.
Piccolo problema....lui non penso che ci verrebbe mai.
e' già stato sospeso dal lavoro di militare anni fa per dei mesi dallo psicologo militare.
ha qualcosa che non va.

come fare con lui? come posso aiutando me, aiutare noi e aiutare lui?
semplicistico dire lascialo
io a lui ci tengo ma non posso continuare così.
a me i gusci non piacciono


----------



## Bruja (16 Settembre 2007)

*cat*

Posso aggiungere una sola cosa a quel che ha detto Verena?
Non posso dire sia il tuo caso, ma è molto probabile dati gli estremi; ci sono persone che non sapendo gestire un rapporto, si rifiutano di chiuderlo per tema che qualcuno possa avere opportunità con la partner che diventerebbe libera....
Non è certo etico e in fondo è un po' meschinello, ma credo ci sia anche questa componente nei suoi:  no questo, no quello, no qualunque altra cosa..... 
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Settembre 2007)

*Cat*

probabilmente sbaglio ma credo anche che dovresti riflettere su un ulteriore aspetto:

Dici di credere nella vita familiare, ma non è che viste le precedenti delusioni, in fondo in fondo tu stessa non ambisca più a dividere davvero i tuoi spazi con qualcun altro?

E che questo aspetto di lui, che a voce condanni, intmamente non finisca per dargli un qualche valore aggiunto?


----------



## cat (16 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Posso aggiungere una sola cosa a quel che ha detto Verena?
> Non posso dire sia il tuo caso, ma è molto probabile dati gli estremi; ci sono persone che non sapendo gestire un rapporto, si rifiutano di chiuderlo per tema che qualcuno possa avere opportunità con la partner che diventerebbe libera....
> Non è certo etico e in fondo è un po' meschinello, ma credo ci sia anche questa componente nei suoi: no questo, no quello, no qualunque altra cosa.....
> Bruja


geloso è geloso
della serie che se mi vedesse ingiro con un uomo semplicemente a parlare gli darebbe fastidio ma lui si può portare le amiche a casa( sigh).

su questo dobbiamo a lungo parlare martedì quando ci vediamo.

io in due anni il rapporto l'ho chiuso 8...9 volte, non mi ricordo nemmeno più.
si torna sempre indietro, un po per me, un po per lui.
Non riusciamo a staccarci, tantovale spiegarci e risolvere le cose.


----------



## cat (16 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> probabilmente sbaglio ma credo anche che dovresti riflettere su un ulteriore aspetto:
> 
> Dici di credere nella vita familiare, ma non è che viste le precedenti delusioni, in fondo in fondo tu stessa non ambisca più a dividere davvero i tuoi spazi con qualcun altro?
> 
> E che questo aspetto di lui, che a voce condanni, intmamente non finisca per dargli un qualche valore aggiunto?


io amo la mia libertà come amo stare in coppia, in famiglia.
lui lo sa.
mi va bene un tipo come lui perchè mi da ampli spazi di libertà, cosa che io cerco.

ampli molto ampli....... io gli ho fatto presente che ora mi piacerebbe un po di più essere coppia, non tanto perchè giuro...SCAPPEREI io, un po. per gradi.
lui dice che ama la sua libertà .....l'ha sempre amata, con me inizia a maturare progetti diversi.
di famiglia, di unione.
mi chiedo solo del tempo ma cmq anche di pensare che lui è così come io sono così.
in questo è più maturo di me, sempre calmo, pacato.lungimirante
dice che non ci sono problemi che non si possano risolvere, salvo poi però chiudersi a riccio quando dico i problemi.
per inciso lui non mi trova difetti o problemi, sono io che li trovo a lui( perchè effettivamente me le ha combinate)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2008)

*up*

Ecco l'altro!


----------



## brugola (14 Marzo 2008)

_"sento che con te potrei avere un'erezione"_  è da oscar!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




(bontà sua...)


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Marzo 2008)

Io ricordo un ragazzino (avevamo 13 anni) che effettivamente trattavo un po' dispoticamente che un giorno mi disse al telefono (dopo che c'eravamo visti il pomeriggio): o_k , scrivere la lettera ,l'ho fatto, baciarti e farti le coccole pure, telefonare ti ho telefonato..dovrei aver fatto tutto ,no? 

	
	
		
		
	


	











_


----------



## Iris (14 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> _"sento che con te potrei avere un'erezione"_ è da oscar!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma guarda..lo sai che mi ha chiamato per mesi 'sto tizio?
Dovevo avergli fatto un effetto sconvolgente!!!


----------



## brugola (14 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma guarda..lo sai che mi ha chiamato per mesi 'sto tizio?
> Dovevo avergli fatto un effetto sconvolgente!!!


si vede che se lo sentiva davvero...


----------



## Iris (14 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> si vede che se lo sentiva davvero...


E che ti devo dire.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ci ho preso solo un aperitivo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> si vede che se lo sentiva davvero...


E' che Iris non ha compreso i suoi problemi...insensibbbile!


----------



## Iris (14 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' che Iris non ha compreso i suoi problemi...insensibbbile!


Guarda il culmine l'ho raggiunto consolando il cazzone che mi lasciava..e piangeva lui...mica io!!!
Ecco l'avevo dimenticato: mi chiese serissimo: Me secondo te, io ti amo?


----------



## brugola (14 Marzo 2008)

eh certo, insomma, se lui si sentiva che avrebbe potuto avere un'erezione perchè tarpargli le ali??? che tipi...


----------



## brugola (14 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ecco l'avevo dimenticato: mi chiese serissimo: Me secondo te, io ti amo?


ma dove l'avevi trovato?? nelle patatine?


----------



## Iris (14 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma dove l'avevi trovato?? nelle patatine?


Sembrava normale.
Ora ci rido..mi ha fatto dei pezzi da repertorio...ma all'epoca mi ci sono incazzata come una belva.


----------



## La Lupa (14 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Guarda il culmine l'ho raggiunto consolando il cazzone che mi lasciava..e piangeva lui...mica io!!!
> Ecco l'avevo dimenticato: mi chiese serissimo: Me secondo te, io ti amo?


noooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma questa è....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... è....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .... è bellissima!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iris (14 Marzo 2008)

Sono una fonte di ispirazione


----------



## Bruja (14 Marzo 2008)

*Su...*



Iris ha detto:


> Sono una fonte di ispirazione


... ragazze siate serie, per una volta che uno aveva un dubbio e voleva avere un parere super partes.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E che ti devo dire....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per fortuna che non ci avevi preso...un caffè!!


----------

